# Durarara discussion



## bnwchbammer (Mar 5, 2010)

So I figure I'll start a Durarara!! Thread, since there isn't one. Not that you guys watch it, but I figure I'd call some attention to it if anything.
So at the time of writing this, the series is on episode 9, and it's taken me about 7 episodes to actually come to like it, but It's been a part of my week for a few months now, and I'm enjoying it a lot. Anybody else have any opinions on this series?
I'd say it's got a lot of main characters, and has trouble switching between them throughout the series, but it begins tying everyone together as the series progresses.


Spoiler



Episode 8 made me feel like I was the stupidest person in the world, it was just, how didn't I see it coming?


Anyway, if you have no idea what I'm talking about, I'd highly recommend it to anyone who is a fan of anime.

Spoilers insue! Current episodes will be discussed. (you've been warned)

Also, might as well post a link to the Durarara Chat thingy that seems to be catching on a bit more.
http://ikebukuro-dollars.com/
It's pretty cool, I'd say go check it out sometime.
(I'll be on as Bammer if I'm ever on due to the character limit)


----------



## luke_c (Mar 6, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> So I figure I'll start a Durarara!! Thread, since there isn't one. Not that you guys watch it, but I figure I'd call some attention to it if anything.
> So at the time of writing this, the series is on episode 9, and it's taken me about 7 episodes to actually come to like it, but It's been a part of my week for a few months now, and I'm enjoying it a lot. Anybody else have any opinions on this series?
> I'd say it's got a lot of main characters, and has trouble switching between them throughout the series, but it begins tying everyone together as the series progresses.
> 
> ...


By what you said in the spoiler I take it you mean 


Spoiler



reaslising that selty's head is seiji's girlfriend? I thought it was pretty obvious with the scar and all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






But I am enjoying this series, first few episodes were pretty boring but now it's starting to get alot better.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 9, 2010)

I still like Baccano! a little more than Durarara, but they're both my favorite animus of all time. 



Spoiler



Right behind GL



Oh, and if you guys want to spoil yourselves, there's a person who's been translating some parts of the novel here and there.

http://anni-fiesta.livejournal.com/

I did spoil myself with a lot of things, but I'm still going to watch the animu, as there's tons of things that haven't been properly explained. Best animu last season, and probably will be this year.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice, though I don't exactly wanna spoil anything. I'm loving the animation, and I've read enough manga of everything else, so it feels nice to actually watch something. Anyway, new episode drops tomorrow, as always I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## X D D X (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a great series. I really wasn't expecting much since I haven't seen Bacanno. I just started watching it because I needed another series to watch, but once the story started I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 12, 2010)

Good episode today, getting really good now, also a little Toaru Kagaka no Railgun in the middle of it too


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 12, 2010)

No. Biribiri will be the main heroine.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 19, 2010)

Woah... 


Spoiler



No way in hell did I expect Mikado to be one of the founders of Dollars, that episode was quite confusing though and didn't realize it was going as a flashback for half of it until near the end.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 19, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Woah...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



yeah man, seriously didn't see that comin. Though they did well in explaining it. Think that's how Moot felt? hehe. Anyway, the series is still gaining momentum, and it seems to only get better.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 20, 2010)

Next thing happening will probably be a war over Selty's head.
What do you guys think?


----------



## luke_c (Mar 20, 2010)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Next thing happening will probably be a war over Selty's head.
> What do you guys think?


Nah


Spoiler



Selty's acknowledged her existence and realized she doesn't need a head to live, and she likes how she is now just fine


----------



## pitman (Mar 22, 2010)

Great 11th episode, I like that finally everything starts to come toghether, and


Spoiler



Mikado mobilizing the Dollars was great I thought he would have stayed ball-less for the entire show


.

Selty going mad was great too.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 23, 2010)

Something's obviously gonna develop with Selty... Mikado was just held up with a knife, so do you think Izaya's gonna do somethin about that? Maybe Selty, maybe Selty's head??
And what happened with that one person who was all black in the alley with a knife and killed the yellow scarfs guys?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 26, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Something's obviously gonna develop with Selty... Mikado was just held up with a knife, so do you think Izaya's gonna do somethin about that? Maybe Selty, maybe Selty's head??
> And what happened with that one person who was all black in the alley with a knife and killed the yellow scarfs guys?



It'll get explained pretty soon.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 29, 2010)

Bah, more contradictions! But whatever, it's all good. Wut side is Izaya on anyway?


----------



## pitman (Mar 30, 2010)

My favorite part on the latest was the head smash:





@bnwchbammer


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha, of course there'd be a gif of it.
It's mostly Izaya I'm talking about. It's like, who's side is he on?


----------



## pitman (Mar 31, 2010)

Izaya said he is interested in human behavior, so I think he just creates situations to see how to develop for his own entertainment (like the suicide girl from the beginning).


----------



## luke_c (Apr 2, 2010)

http://zerone.webege.com/Dollars/Dollars.htm

also,


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome. Got teh pass from episode 10. (It's a facebook group)


----------



## luke_c (Apr 4, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Awesome. Got teh pass from episode 10. (It's a facebook group)


For all who haven't realized, you dissapoint me, it's the same password he uses in the Anime, "Baccano"


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 10, 2010)

Dang, I miss the old themes already. Oh well, these aren't bad, just not as good.
Anyway, feels good to watch it after a few weeks. I was wondering when they'd start talking about the slasher. They've introduced a good amount of new characters in this second half of the series, so I'm curious to see what the father is like. Iunno about the cop though, seems kinda... like we're not supposed to like him. But it doesn't seem like the love to hate, it just seems like we're gonna hate him. Something's obviously not right with Anri too. Well, guess I'll wait a week again!


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 18, 2010)

Kinda more of the same this episode.
Shinra's dad is quite hilarious though.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 27, 2010)

I feel as if I'm bampin my own thread here.
But I also feel the need to say that ep 15 was quite awesome.
Other than that...
I don't have much to say.
Sooooooooooooo
Yeaaaaaaaaaah...


----------



## pitman (Apr 27, 2010)

Not much to say, the plot is slowly building up.
Driving into people is awesome.


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 2, 2010)

Where the hell did that come from?
(episode 16)
Hmm...
Perhaps it's a bit... too supernatural now?
Perhaps not.
We'll see.


----------



## luke_c (May 2, 2010)

I think it's getting pretty damn good now, Shizuo is just getting more awesomer (Yes, I made that word up) and I would of never thought that Saika was in fact Anri


----------



## luke_c (May 8, 2010)

Just saw episode 17, Yellow scarves are back, wonder when masaomi will realize mikado is the dollars leader


----------



## pitman (May 8, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Just saw ep 17, Yellow scarves are back, wonder when masaoimi will realize mikado is the dollars leader



Its awesome how the leaders of the 3 groups are good friends, there is bound to be drama.

Shizuo's fight was awesome (I hoped he would punch that girl with full force, a man can dream...).


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 20, 2010)

Everyone hates Izaya now.
Mikado's eventually gonna hate him (probably)
It seems the theme now is that Izaya is always right.
Though Izaya has to be wrong at some point... right?


----------



## pitman (May 20, 2010)

Either he is gonna die horribly or he will stand triumphant over the bodies of all Ikebukuro.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jul 3, 2010)

Not to revive my own thread, but how do you guys think it ended?
Personally... iunno.
(Spoilers to follow)
I mean, I guess in the end it just all became a slice of life kinda thing.
And way too much was left for us to figure out.
The head is the main thing.
I suppose Celty said she gave up on it... but still.
Mikado and Anri obviously have a thing, but not much was said there.
The traffic cop kinda didn't make sense to be in there in the first place.
Shizuo was pissed at Kida.
Just too many loose strings.
But perhaps I'm looking at it the wrong way.
What do you guys think about it?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 3, 2010)

The ending just screamed that season two would be coming sometime to me, but maybe its just me?


----------



## pitman (Jul 3, 2010)

I felt that a lot and nothing has happened.
Too many characters with uninteresting characters getting too much focus, the plot was all over the place.

*But* it was enjoyable. I really hope this gets a second season (the novel is still ongoing).


----------

